# Bath tub fun!



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Too funny!!!! Roxy did the samething when she was very young.lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So funny, you've definitely got yourself a waterbaby.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

That was so cute! When I turn on the bathtub and put Hunter in, he just stares at me with the most pathetic "this is torture, mom" kind of face. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Waterdog Coming...hope you have a pool or lake close.....


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

We're actually hoping to get her into dock diving before the weather starts cooling off! If not there's always next year. But yes we'll be taking her out lots to swim. She'll try out my parents inground pool for the first time next weekend! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is priceless!!!!! Very cute.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You go, Laika! Get that ferocious flowing water!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cute! I embedded it for you for the people that are afraid of links.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*It seems a though swimming in muddy water is the best thing ever around here but bathys not so much

Bentlys Mom-I have putting pics on the board down with no problem, but I always struggled with embedding a vid
Is it simple as clicking the little YouTube icon on top of the message box and pasting the YouTube URL within the brackets?*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sam Hill said:


> *It seems a though swimming in muddy water is the best thing ever around here but bathys not so much*
> 
> *Bentlys Mom-I have putting pics on the board down with no problem, but I always struggled with embedding a vid*
> *Is it simple as clicking the little YouTube icon on top of the message box and pasting the YouTube URL within the brackets?*


Yes, hit the Youtube Icon, copy all the info after the = of the Video. Place it between the two Youtube brackets, hit preview post. Your video should appear, hit submit reply.


----------

